
Oculus ordered to pay $500M in ZeniMax lawsuit - waqasaday
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/1/14442212/facebook-oculus-zenimax-vr-lawsuit-verdict-palmer-luckey
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13544871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13544871)

